# 06 Grizzly 660 4wd



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

So i recently got a 06 Grizzly 660, and took it to Taylor County Boondocks. After getting in a deep mudhole and had to push it out of the hole, the dash shows that it's locked in 4x4 when its in 2wd. And the 4wd will only work when i press the diff-lock. What could be causing this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Might be the motor in the 4X4 actuator going bad , I'd try cleaning your electrical connections first and using some dielectric grease on them to see if that helps . 
I know on youtube there is a good video on the grizzly 660 4wd trouble shooting just search grizzly 660 4x4 actuator here and on youtube . I know it helped me with mine and a guy on here sells the little motor on ebay for 55.00 sure beats buying a new actuator


----------

